
Adblocking is a 'modern-day protection racket', says culture secretary - anexprogrammer
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/mar/02/adblocking-protection-racket-john-whittingdale
======
anexprogrammer
_> He vowed to set up a round table involving major publishers, social media
groups and adblocking companies in the coming weeks to do something about the
problem_

Oh great, something else the Govt is going to "solve".

